# eCockpit Produktkatalog leer



## littrom (22 Dezember 2020)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe gestern abend eCockpit auf 1.8.0.2 aktualisiert. 

Leider wurden die Gertätebeschreibungen nicht mitinstalliert. Habe versucht diese maneull hinzuzufügen, bekomme allerdings eine Fehlermeldung, dass zuerst der Treiber installiert sein muss.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich die gerätebeschreibungen installieren kanne, so dass diese normal vorhanden sind.

Gruß

Roman


----------



## .:WAGO::0104607:. (22 Dezember 2020)

Hallo @littrom,

würdest du dich bitte direkt an den WAGO Support wenden? Es scheint so, als ob bei der Installation was schief gegangen ist.

Schicke einfach eine Mail mit deinem Anliegen an: support.de@wago.com


----------



## littrom (26 Dezember 2020)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Der Fehler ist behoben, habe eCockpit deinstalliert und danach wieder neu installiert. Jetzt funktioniert alles wieder.

Schöne Feiertage allen zusammen!

Gruß
Roman


----------



## e.zaugg@zsystem.ch (22 November 2021)

Ich habe das selbe Problem, gibt es auch eine andere Möglichkeit den Katalog zu laden ?
Gruss Aschi


----------



## holgermaik (22 November 2021)

Nein. Der Katalog kommt mit der Installation. Ein nachladen wie z.B. bei Siemens ist nicht möglich.


----------



## KLM (22 November 2021)

Manuelles Nachinstallieren ist über den Startup-Ordner schon möglich, aber meist fehlt mehr als nur der Produktkatalog, also z.B. die Bibliotheken. Daher ist Deinstallieren und anschließendes Neuinstallieren meist schneller. Die DTP Datei finden sich für das manuelle Nachinstallieren in der EXE-Datei. Einfach mit einem ZIP-Programm entpacken und den DTP-Ordner in den Start-Ordner im Systemverzeichnis kopieren und anschließend e!C neu starten.
Edit: DTP-Dateien, also Plural.


----------



## e.zaugg@zsystem.ch (23 November 2021)

Ich habe mich auch bei Wago gemeldet. Die Haben mir die notwendigen Dateien sofort zur Verfügung gestellt. Diese musste ich in Folgendes Verzeichnis kopieren. C:\ProgramData\WAGO Software\Startup\Import\DTP. Achtung: habe das Verzeichnis ProgramData zuerst nicht gefunden. Das muss im Explorer unversteckt gemacht werden.


----------



## holgermaik (23 November 2021)

Zur allg. Info
Der Standard Ordner wäre "C:\ProgramData\WAGO Software\e!COCKPIT\Startup\Import\DTP".
.
Nach dem Start von e!Cockpit und dem Import ist der Ordner leer oder gelöscht. -> Nicht wundern

Nachtrag:
Eine Nachinstallation über diesen Weg ist nur in bestimmten Ausnahmefällen nötig und sinnvoll. Von dem extrahieren einzelner Dateien aus dem Installationspaket kann ich nur abraten. Die Gerätebeschreibungen haben Abhängigkeiten zu verschiedenen Bibliotheken die dadurch eventuell falsch sind.


----------

